
Want to see Twitter + iTunes in action? Here it is - stevederico
http://twitter.com/#!/twitter/status/2856041305866240
======
stevederico
Really excited about this, looking forward to seeing what other applications
are integrated in the future. Recommending new artists and people to follow
based on my music taste would be great too.

